# Need deworming drops for cats



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there, 

Do you know where i can buy more cheaper deworming drops like profender for my cats? 
Veterinary clinic are expensive. Maybe you know a place where i can buy more cheaper.


Thanks, 

Hassli


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Also, where can i buy a more cheaper cat litter.. 

Thanks




Hassli said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you know where i can buy more cheaper deworming drops like profender for my cats?
> Veterinary clinic are expensive. Maybe you know a place where i can buy more cheaper.
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Hassli said:


> Also, where can i buy a more cheaper cat litter..
> 
> Thanks


Carre Four's own First brand is about 5 AED a bag and good.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I can understand wanting to save on cat litter (we have two and they go through tons of it) but IMO it's probably better to get any health-related products from your vet. Any substitute that you can buy elsewhere is unlikely to be as effective. I'm speaking from experience here - a few years ago we got a "herbal" flea spray from the supermarket for our cat in the UK (the vets were closed for Christmas), it made no difference to the fleas but made her foam at the mouth when she washed herself. It was a waste of money and made our poor pusscat even unhappier than before until we got the proper Frontline drops.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Carre Four's own First brand is about 5 AED a bag and good.


Thanks for the tip... Will buy bags of these... I have 3 cats and a litter bag lasted only 3 days to max 5 days..


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

katiepotato said:


> I can understand wanting to save on cat litter (we have two and they go through tons of it) but IMO it's probably better to get any health-related products from your vet. Any substitute that you can buy elsewhere is unlikely to be as effective. I'm speaking from experience here - a few years ago we got a "herbal" flea spray from the supermarket for our cat in the UK (the vets were closed for Christmas), it made no difference to the fleas but made her foam at the mouth when she washed herself. It was a waste of money and made our poor pusscat even unhappier than before until we got the proper Frontline drops.


Thanks.. Would like to buy the same product if possible but direct from seller other than the veterenary clinics... I guess i can have a lot cheaper for the same brand if possible... 60aed per drops x 3cats x 4quarter means a lot... Would like to buy for a year or two as long as it save me some cost


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you go to the vet clinic outside of dubai, say, sharjah, you will find the costs dramatically decrease.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Hassli said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you know where i can buy more cheaper deworming drops like profender for my cats?
> Veterinary clinic are expensive. Maybe you know a place where i can buy more cheaper.
> ...


Thanks for the hint profender, because the tablets are a nightmare...


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you go to the vet clinic outside of dubai, say, sharjah, you will find the costs dramatically decrease.


Thanks


----------

